# FET over 5 days before OTD



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there

does this get easier or harder.... fet failed with af starting 5 days before otd and 2 dates early for usual af due. 

i know time is a great healer but at this point in time i feel that my heart has been ripped out again, and its worse than last time. we have one frostie left then its back to isci again which means we have to save save save for that. just doesnt seem fair does it...well you know. 

just dont know how to pick myself back up again?  i have to put on a brave face all the time, but it feels like something has died inside me each time it dont work, i dont want to change as a person but it feels that it is changing me.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm so sorry hun   i wish i could say it gets easier but i never made past our 2nd BFN then i moved on to adoption as i couldn't cope with any more     i truely hope that it's third time lucky for you hun  

pam xx


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kitten - just wanted to say hello and that I understand how you feel.  Have just had a failed 2nd attempt at ICSI and am currently devestated!  It is so hard and your post brought tears to my eyes as I know how hard it is!

Sorry if this doesn't help as I can't give you as success story to focus on but just wanted to say you are not alone.            

I am focussing on next treatment, trying not to stress about money or feeling hateful to those who fall so easily but am so worried about how to cope with another BFN!!!

Sending you lots of   for 2009!!!!


----------

